# Samsung Galaxy Note II



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Because your "Un-Mounts" the SD card and only reads whatever you have on the actual device. It happens with my S3. You will have to probably use the AUX cable, and not the USB. Unless someone else found a way around it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Which stereo do you have? Welcome to the world of Android, where the hatred of all things MS and Apple is so great that usability features that they have are purposely ignored.


----------



## MIPS64 (Sep 10, 2012)

The Pioneer 9 speaker system. Guess I'll have to get an aux cable.


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

Why not use Blue tooth? I have a note 2 and run music and google nav through blue tooth and its AWESOME!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The Pioneer stereo doesn't have a PDIM to replace.


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

Do you not have bluetooth? I'm not sure what PDIM is. I have the Note II and use all functions through the bluetooth. I tried cable and couldn't get it to work.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

In the base stereo only, AUX/USB functions are handled by a Personal Device Interface Module (PDIM). The PDIM in the Cruze is not Bluetooth capable, but there is a PDIM available for the Camaro and Sonic that is plug & play with the Cruze's PDIM and it is Bluetooth capable. Cruzen with the Pioneer upgrade stereo and/or navigation do not have this module. Instead, the AUX/USB plugs directly into the stereo. Thus there is nothing to replace.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

The mini USB cable doesn't play audio, it only charges. This is what people used to bitch about with  products. The 30 pin connector allows you to dock your device and play music with it. Docking an android phone allows you to charge it, that's all. Audio cable or what obermd suggested. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 3, 2013)

I have an "old" Motorola Droid Bionic - but they have kept it current with ongoing OS updates. It connects using Bluetooth, USB and/or Auxilary no problems. I've found it works in every car (I get plenty of rentals) as well. It isn't an Android thing it is how the device is updated (or not). Make sure your phone/tablet has any updates installed.


----------



## larry0071 (Dec 1, 2012)

I have a 2012 1LT with pioneer and my old Verizon Galaxy Nexus would play by the usb connection. Then I moved to the S3 and lost that ability. Now I'm on to the Note 2 and again do not have the ability. 

My daughter has the Droid Bionic and she can plug into my usb and stream into the pioneer in my cruze just like the old Nexus would. I think it had to do with the version of Android on your phone, but don't quote me on that. My suspicion is that the software in our car is a bit outdated, and being that GM doesn't seem to update the software or keep current as Android evolves.... We are screwed. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

Stock stereo and it tells me my note 2 is an unsupported device. I just dump all my music on a 128GB flash drive and I'm good. I do like the granular control through the phone though. I'll have an S4 on the 23/24th so I can let you know how that works.


----------

